# CP Resources?



## JTB.SDG (May 7, 2018)

We are moving forward with a CP here in our city in Asia. I've never done this and am feeling my limitations and great need for a ton of wisdom. I've been reading through Keller's, "Center Church." I'm wondering what other helpful resources might be out there. I don't need books on the "why" of CP etc, but just really practical wisdom in terms of these are the steps you need to take in moving forward and here are several models/wineskins of how this can be done.


----------



## ZackF (May 7, 2018)

I’m not a church planter but I think Mez McConnells ‘ Church in Hard Places’ would be helpful.


----------



## Shanny01 (May 7, 2018)

I've heard good things about Daniel Hyde's Planting, Watering, Growing: Planting Confessionally Reformed Churches in the 21st Century.


----------

